# Gesetzliche Forderungen und Angebote



## ssound1de (29 Juni 2003)

Hallo, 

ich bräuchte bitte ein paar Info's bzgl. gesetzlicher Forderungen und Angebots-Erstellung.
Ich bin Arbeitnehmer, habe aber ein Nebengewerbe (mit Arbeitgeber geregelt). Dieses Nebengewerbe ist ein reiner Software-Betrieb.
Vor kurzem bin ich von einer anderen Firma gefragt worden, ob ich für eine kleine Maschine die Planung (E-Plan und S7) samt Steuerungsbau übernehmen würde.

1.1 Darf ich die Steuerung bauen, obwohl mein Betrieb kein Handwerksbetrieb ist?
1.2 Falls nicht, kann ich dann die Steuerung bauen, und sie von einem Handwerksmeister abnehmen lassen?
Geht beides nicht, müsste ich wohl einen Steuerungsbauer suchen.

2. Gibt es irgendwelche Besonderheiten die ins Angebot rein müssen?
Mein letztes Angebot ist ca. 4 Jahre her.
Bisher hatte ich immer folgendes drin und preislich getrennt aufgeführt:
Zum Umfang ...
- E-Plan Erstellung
- SPS-Programm Erstellung
- Besonderheiten (OP-Projektierung o.ä.)
- Falls ich die Steuerung baue: Schaltschrank fertig verdrahtet und vorgeprüft
- Inbetriebnahme
- Dokumentation
Ist es sinnvoll und/oder notwendig, die jeweils geplanten Stunden mitanzugeben, oder reicht der Preis je Position?

Zur Lieferung ...
- Liefertermin
- Angebotsgültigkeit
- Preise zzgl. gesetzlicher MWSt.
- Preisstellung: Verpackung, Lieferung
- Zahlungsbedingungen: 8T 2%, 30 T Netto
Geht auch folgendes ...
30% nach Auftragserteilung
30% nach Lieferung
40% nach Inbetriebnahme?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Eure Zeit und Hilfe.

Grüsse,
Sam.


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2003)

wenn du selbst keinen meisterbrief hast ist das eigentlich kein problem.
du kannst die maschine von einem anderen meister prüfen lassen, allerdings wird der dann den kopf hinhalten müssen wenn später was kommt wegen gewähleistung und so...

oder du stellst einfach einen meister in deinem betrieb ein, als teilzeitkraft auf 400euro basis. ein zweitbeschäftigung auf 400 euro basis darf jeder haben. diese zusatzverdienst wird nicht mit dem normalen einkommen verrechnet und hat damit nix zu tun. die 400 euro geschichte ist von steuern und zozialabgeben befreit, lediglich du als arbeitgeber zahlst eine pauschale von 25% an die bundesknappschft.
der arbeitnehmer bekommt als brutto=netto.

bei dem angebot bzw dem inhalt kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber wenn das mit der 400euro geschichte für dich interessant wäre kann ich dir die ein oder andere frage beantworten.


----------



## tobkin (29 Juni 2003)

Hallo ssound1de,
hast Du schon mal überlegt ob Du einen Antrag bei der IHK einreichst, das Du auch "kleine" Handwerkliche Tätigkeiten ausüben darfst?!? Ich weiss ja nicht was Dein gelernter Beruf ist, aber in machen sparten ist soetwas möglich auch wenn maqn keinen "Brief" in der Tasche hat.
Gruss Tobias


----------

